# e-stop / relay



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

comon


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How much load are you running through the three amp switch?


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How much load are you running through the three amp switch?


less than 1 amp... it's the coil that needs to be energized


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

.............


> VI. Motor Control Circuits
> 430.71 General. Part VI contains modifications of the general
> requirements and applies to the particular conditions of
> motor control circuits.
> ...


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

wildleg said:


> .............


this e-stop would control a gas valve. rules are the same?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't notice you are from Canada. I don't know what rules apply sorry


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

karl_r said:


> this e-stop would control a gas valve. rules are the same?


 
Check the amperage on the actual gas valve. I don't really like the idea of a relay in an emergency circuit for a gas valve. 

I'm not sure if its legal either.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Check the amperage on the actual gas valve. I don't really like the idea of a relay in an emergency circuit for a gas valve.
> 
> I'm not sure if its legal either.


I don't like it either. Valve is 11W/120v so is less than 15 amp, but no idea if there's anything else on that circuit. I wonder what the code would say for something like this.


----------



## Serotta08 (Mar 25, 2015)

You need to latch the circuit to energize it again. Otherwise it is not an e-stop


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Be careful with e-stop circuits in Canada. Your best bet in this situation would be a safety relay with a dual channel E-stop. The safety relay will break power to the gas valve. Wire a normally open push button to the reset contacts of the relay. This resets the relay and forces the operator to turn the circuit back on instead of just pulling the e-stop out. A few redundancies can be a life saver. Also, I can tell you that in Ontario, every time changes are made to a safety circuit an engineered pre-start safety report needs to be completed. This takes the liability off of your company.


----------

